# Manifolds?



## The1.6 (May 11, 2004)

will a turbo manifold for like a honda 1.6l or another type of 1.6L fit on my GA16. If not where can i get just a turbo manifold?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes it will... 

if swap the engine in with it...


----------



## The1.6 (May 11, 2004)

then where can i get a manifold thats not in a kit?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

im looking for one for my 300zxt too


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The1.6 said:


> then where can i get a manifold thats not in a kit?


pretty sure you can buy a 1.6 turbo manifold from Hotshot without buying the entire kit. give them a call.


----------



## b15mark (Aug 20, 2004)

^^ when you guys find out the price of that manifold without buying the kit plz post it up! =P

-mark
good luck!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i've posted it before. its 600 bucks for the manifold alone and 300 for the DP and Jpipe. I don't think they're parting those pieces out anymore though.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

protech fabrication

if they dont already have it, they can make it

www.protech-fabrication.com


----------



## b15mark (Aug 20, 2004)

James said:


> i've posted it before. its 600 bucks for the manifold alone and 300 for the DP and Jpipe. I don't think they're parting those pieces out anymore though.


ah crap. and i just sent them an email too asking how much they'll sell just the manifold for. oh well. I tried. anyone selling a GA16 turbo manifold?! hehe

-mark


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

b15mark said:


> ah crap. and i just sent them an email too asking how much they'll sell just the manifold for. oh well. I tried. anyone selling a GA16 turbo manifold?! hehe
> 
> -mark


Mark... pick up the phone, a one on one conversation is always much better than sending an email to a big stack of email. Call, get it straight from the source.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Jasper said:


> protech fabrication
> 
> if they dont already have it, they can make it
> 
> www.protech-fabrication.com


protech is an option.. if you want a log type manifold... will make less power, but still a good option.

As far as I know, no one has tested that manifold on the GA16.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> protech is an option.. if you want a log type manifold... will make less power, but still a good option.
> 
> As far as I know, no one has tested that manifold on the GA16.



mines the exact same design as a protech, just not a protech...


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I have been thinking about fabricating a manifold for the 1.6L, it would be a log style. Maybe we can start a list of interested parties so I can work out the details on priceing and design. 
-dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JGS tools also sells a weld el comprised log manifold. You can buy the weld yourself kit or the welded kit.

http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Just a little info. We don't only make log style manifolds, we do make various designs. In Addition, as far as the log style shown above, it's not the same exact design as ours, nor will it flow the same as our manifold for the 1.8. Just a little FYI.




myoung said:


> protech is an option.. if you want a log type manifold... will make less power, but still a good option.
> 
> As far as I know, no one has tested that manifold on the GA16.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> Just a little info. We don't only make log style manifolds, we do make various designs. In Addition, as far as the log style shown above, it's not the same exact design as ours, nor will it flow the same as our manifold for the 1.8. Just a little FYI.


Thanks for the update Mike.. 

I knew you guys had SR20 non-log type manifolds... but this thread was about the GA16 specifically..

Do you guys have a GA16 manifold now? Other than the log type that was originally designed with a QG18?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Not currently, but if someone would like to lend us a car we would be more than happy to design and produce them. It's just a matter of how much of a variety the ga16 community is looking for 
:cheers: 


myoung said:


> Thanks for the update Mike..
> 
> I knew you guys had SR20 non-log type manifolds... but this thread was about the GA16 specifically..
> 
> Do you guys have a GA16 manifold now? Other than the log type that was originally designed with a QG18?


----------

